#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  نصائح لملكة جمال بريطانيا بزيادة وزنها تصيبها بالصدمة

## رويتر

كشفت الفتاة الإنجليزية جورجيا هورسلي، التي فازت مؤخراً بلقب ملكة جمال بريطانيا، أنها ستخضع لبرنامج لزيادة وزنها، استعداداً للمشاركة بمسابقة ملكة جمال العالم، بعد أن تلقت عدة نصائح من صديقاتها بذلك.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## بنت بلاد

ياراجل انا عايزة انقص وهى تزيد حظوظ

----------

